# Wanted fishing Buddy



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, I bought a boat this winter used boat that is, I have not had a boat in twenty years, I'am green in fishing the bay and operating the boat and even backing the boat down the ramp. I'am looking for someone that would like to fish the Galveston bay area, but I like to get to know them first, like meet up and talk fishing. let me know by way of e-mail, I'am 54 retired and plenty of time for fishing.


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey motor man I can go fishing w/ you tomorrow. you can call me or email me if you want I'm in Houston 290/beltway 8 area


----------



## Bubba Sternenberg (Mar 18, 2011)

I work 28 on and 28 off i am currently in working in brazil but live in Hamshire Texas. I am 50 years old and will give you a shout when i get in.


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Fishing Buddy*

Hello, I like to know someone before I go fishing and also how they fish, if interested call me at 281-421-1806 Randy


----------

